# Mods can you please lock this thread. Thank you.



## nysister (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465296


----------



## Zaz (Jun 2, 2010)

You shouldn't close your thread based on that one dissenting opinion. She herself doesn't fully understand what she's talking about. There's always gonna be someone that doesn't agree with you, leave the thread up and take the feedback (good or bad) of the ladies that have used your crystals.


----------



## nysister (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not closing anything. That's up to the mods. 
Feel free to join her and start a debate thread on the subject!!!

Good night.


*Mods*. As of course in true LHCF fashion, something so simple can become ridiculously complicated. Can you please close the thread. I found the answer to my question. Thanks much! 

_This place is hilarious!_ LOL


----------



## Zaz (Jun 2, 2010)

nysister said:


> I'm not closing anything. That's up to the mods.
> Feel free to join her and start a debate thread on the subject!!!
> 
> Good night.
> ...



I don't care to start a debate with her. I find the crystals interesting, had never heard of them before.

I was trying to give you some words of encouragement actually but I guess you took it the wrong way, oh well


----------



## Qualitee (Jun 3, 2010)

You could have just PM them and not start a thread. They probably wont see this.


----------



## Lenee925 (Jun 3, 2010)

Qualitee said:


> You could have just PM them and not start a thread. They probably wont see this.


 
Yep, you have to PM the mod that's over that particular forum..


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jun 3, 2010)

nysister said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465296


Agreed! Dont' get this thread locked/closed all because of one persons opinion. That's what a forum is all about. There is no debate if you choose not to be a partner ya know. Continue on asking questions and skip over her probing...IMO it's a useful thread.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 3, 2010)

This shouldn't be locked. We can all agree to disagree, even if it annoys us. Pretty lamp BTW I don't know if its a placebo, but I sure think its cool looking!


----------



## Allandra (Jun 3, 2010)

nysister said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465296



Done.

I'm going to close this one too (since it's taken care of).


----------

